# Finished my two channel audio setup!!



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

After about two years I have finally purchased the last piece of my HiFi audio setup. The toughest one has been deciding on an integrated amplifier, and trying not to get bogged down into the $5000 amp sounds better than the $2500 amp which sounds better than the $1000 amp and so on. Eventually, I had to stick with my budget and buy the best in that price range I could find.

As a result my new integrated amplifier is a Cambridge Audio 650A.










This will join my other equipment as listed here:

Cambridge Audio 640C cd player









Cambridge Audio 640P phono pre-amp









JMLab/Focal 716V loudspeakers









Pro-Ject Debut III Turntable









I would be interested in any opinions on this setup, or if anyone has a similar one and their experience with any of this equipment. Strengths/weaknesses, etc. To my ears it sounds great for the price point. Maybe a little thin with the new amp, but it hasn't passed the documented "burn in" time of 36 hours yet.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Rambo4 said:


> To my ears it sounds great for the price point.


I think that you answered you own question here, Is that not really what matters? is if it sounds good to you then that is all the matters.
It is a very nice list of equipment that is for sure.
Enjoy:T


----------



## RIKKITIK (Dec 5, 2009)

> I think that you answered you own question here, Is that not really what matters? is if it sounds good to you then that is all the matters.


 I agree 100% on all counts! :T :T Nice setup.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Everything you have purchased is something I would have no problem recommending to someone. The Pro-Ject TT is especially nice. I'm sure you'll enjoy your new system. If it was mine I would. 
Forgetting all else, pleasing your ears is all that matters. If your ears are happy the rest of you should be happy also.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I really appreciate it. I am by no means an expert on this subject, but within my budget I tried hard to make educated choices for equipment. In the demos I tried to have a trained ear, but to be honest a lot of times I found myself thinking that I couldn't hear much, if any, difference with a more expensive unit, but thought it _must_ be better due to the slightly higher price point..ha. :spend:

In the end, I followed my ear instead of my brain, and purchased based on sound. For example I demoed to the CA 550A and the higher end 740A amplifiers and heard a bit of "spatial" or "air" difference on some tracks, but when I listened to the 650A, the difference was not so apparent. The price difference was close to $400 CDN. to go up to a 740A and to spend extra on something that my ears may not hear, I went with the 650A instead.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Good job. A fine system for the money. Now you should consider the room and buy acoustic room treatments over time to further improve your sound.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks good to me -- and it sure is pretty in a sleek sophisticated way. The fact that you like it is of course the winning point for me!



jackfish said:


> Good job. A fine system for the money. Now you should consider the room and buy acoustic room treatments over time to further improve your sound.


And I can't agree more with that.. treatments will make that system image like noone's business and just sound great.

So, if you'd don't mind, in the end, what was the final hit to the wallet?


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

JCD said:


> So, if you'd don't mind, in the end, what was the final hit to the wallet?


The final hit after the gradual piecemeal of components was (in order of purchase):

Purchased 640C CD player used for $400.

716V's were on sale as last pair of demo models for $900

Pro-Ject Turntable Christmas 2008 gift from my wife.  @$400-$500

The 640P phono preamp $250

Lastly, the brain of the set, the 650A, $769 +tax

All told, the final tally counting speaker cable and interim interconnects, just shy of $3000 CDN. 


Seems like a lot looking at it like this, but with patience and spread out over time it was certainly "do-able". Nothing went on credit that way. 

As a side note: I am not quite "finished" as yet (are you ever in this hobby..?)... the interconnect question is raising it's head, and I am looking at options from Audioquest Black Mamba's, Bluejeans Cable LC-1, Kimber PBJ, etc... Budgeting to spend <5% of cost on quality IC's. Just doing a bit more research first. 

Then I guess I'll be some looking at some tasteful acoustic treatments down the road. :T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

That's pretty good for a quality setup like yours.:clap:

As for the interconnects, I'm one of those that don't buy into esoteric uber expensive brands. From everything I've read, you can not buy a better built/quality cable or interconnect than what you'll find at bluejeanscable.com. For me personally, I usually buy from monoprice.com. Unless you have an unusally long run, I'm confident any generic cable will transfer the signal just as well as the $1,000/ft IC's.

I've seen some claim that the interconnects are the most important part of the system and others claim to hear a night and day difference when they've raised the cables off the floor with styrofoam cups. I've even heard someone claim the magical transformation of sound when using a particular "clever little clock" he bought for $200. As you can guess, I think they're all loons, but everyone's allowed an opinion.

This is a long winded way of saying, IC's/cables are not as complicated as some make them out to be. If you want to have a cable or IC that is quality made and unlikely to fail for the life of your system, I'd go to bluejeans, otherwise I'd stop off at monoprice.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

JCD said:


> I've even heard someone claim the magical transformation of sound when using a particular "clever little clock" he bought for $200. As you can guess, I think they're all loons, but everyone's allowed an opinion.


:rofl:

That's the funniest thing I have heard in a while!


I have seen some of these special hardwood blocks that can elevate the speaker wire for @$150 a pair. Great unless your dog likes to chew. But, there must be a market for that...somewhere... I had also read a story about expensive IC's being replaced with a coat hanger unbeknownst to the audiophiles demoing cables, and the coat hanger won! :coocoo:

I'll likely look into BJC and order my interconnects. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

I would recommend modding the cabinets, or building new ones, to substantially increase SQ. The stock cabinets have high acoustic output (as do most cabs), but the Focal drivers are of top quality, and they crossovers are pretty good. If worried about resale value, just build new cabinets using construction methods that result in very low panel acoustic output.

In addition, add a high quality DSP EQ to make subtle/precision changes to your sound to better suite your preferences, and to effect some room correction filters. The Behringer DCX2496 is a top quality unit that will do this, and a lot more.

-Chris


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Purchased my interconnects today! Settled on the Kimber PBJ through a local dealer. Not sure if it was coincidence of the amp getting better with break-in or these IC's are actually really good. Perhaps they just add a coloring to the signal which I enjoy, but these guys really make my system sing. Tried them out with Van Morrison's Greatest Hits CD and my jaw dropped. 

Again, I am not so sure if the interconnect question is so much a competition of which has the purest signal, or is it a question of which flavour you like? For me I'll take a double scoop of PBJ. 

Thanks!


----------



## RIKKITIK (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrads again!:T You also learned a _*Truth*_ of home audio, some things that shouldn't be audible _*are*_ audible. *And*, though saited for now, I'll bet "what if / upgrade-itis", isn't quite finished with you. She always seems to be lurking.:devil: I like that disc too, plus Ronnie Montrose plays on it (OK, only on Wild Night). - Rick


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

WmAx said:


> I would recommend modding the cabinets, or building new ones, to substantially increase SQ. The stock cabinets have high acoustic output (as do most cabs), but the Focal drivers are of top quality, and they crossovers are pretty good. If worried about resale value, just build new cabinets using construction methods that result in very low panel acoustic output.
> 
> In addition, add a high quality DSP EQ to make subtle/precision changes to your sound to better suite your preferences, and to effect some room correction filters. The Behringer DCX2496 is a top quality unit that will do this, and a lot more.
> 
> -Chris



I am not sure if I have the skills to redo those cabinets... but the drivers are great quality, and could only imagine they would really come into their own with someone knowledgeable constructing their own enclosure.

As far as the DSP EQ, would that be useful in plain analog stereo listening as well? I have thought of one for my HT room, but not for stereo. Just never considered it before in that type of application.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Coming in late on this thread, but would like to say you've gotten yourself a very fine 2 channel rig. I still listen to music primarily in 2 channel which is why I have separate amps for my 2 front channels and another for when I want to kick in the other 4.2.

You'll have many many hours of enjoyment from what you have. Oh, in cables I use Audioquest and Blue Jeans Cable.
Cheers...


----------



## fauzigarib (Mar 11, 2010)

What a rockin' setup! Congrats to you.

I am a big, BIG fan of both Pro-ject and Focal / JM Lab. I bought a brand new Pro-ject Expression (with the acrylic base) and the Tube Box phono pre. For speakers, I have the Electra 926's (the ones before the Be tweeter), and I have not looked to upgrade at all.

Marvelous pick-ups, and good prices on those. Good luck to you, and hope you enjoy for a while.

-Fauzi


----------



## ddn13 (Mar 16, 2010)

Good setup for the money!


----------

